# Mac OS X sur hp pavillion dv5



## darkiron (17 Septembre 2010)

Voila j'ai installer snow leopard sur mon portable . 
nickel mais comment faire reconnaître les clavier de celui-ci ? 

merci de votre aide !


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas le bon forum.
Je redirige.


----------



## iMacounet (17 Septembre 2010)

si tu comprends la langue de shakespeare tu vas sur InsanelyMac site d'hackintoshs


----------

